#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Indonesia Forum >  >  Heading to Bali

## YeesipSam

Hello.

I am planning a trip to Bali in the next month or so, partly inspired by Terry's threads.

We would like to stay in a hotel near a beach, but beachlife/nightlife wont be a major factor in our holiday. We would like a mid-range hotel. We wont have our own transport.

I have been looking online, and here are some places we would like to visit, (unless they are badly shot down as tourist traps...);

Gunung Kawi ancient ruins.

Tirta Gangga water palace.

Brahma Vihara Arama Bhuddist monastery.

Pure Goa Lawah cave.

Taman Gili history museum.

Jimbaran Bay

And others. We are planning a 5 day trip, and would preferably like to stay in one hotel and travel daily from there to other places. Is this feasible? I realise some or all of the places listed may be nowhere near each other, so seeing them all may be impossible, but if anybody has some suggestions on where to stay, a hotel to stay in, and how we could travel to some of the places listed, I would be grateful to hear them.

Thanks, Sam.

----------


## fireysteve

Sam one piece of advice, dont stay in Kuta its a mad house. Nusa Dua is a better option..a bit more up market but not too dear.
Transport is cheap and easy to find on any corner. Just ask for a price to where you want go each day and dont be scared to barter the price.
Have a good one.

----------


## kingwilly

The problem with Nusa Dua is it's miles away from everywhere else, except Jimbaran Bay. 

Seminyak might be a better option for you. (though I dont know the location of all the places you listed.) A private car will cost about 400,000 per day including driver.

----------


## YeesipSam

Thanks for the advice, both, I'm on a learning curve.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> Thanks for the advice, both, I'm on a learning curve.



Go into The Game Room forum and run up your post count until you have enough posts to send a PM. Then send a PM to Terry57 or Aging One asking your questions - they're the Bali guys.

----------


## kingwilly

.




> Then send a PM to Terry57 or Aging One asking your questions - they're the Bali guys.


 :mid:

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Davis Knowlton
> 
> Then send a PM to Terry57 or Aging One asking your questions - they're the Bali guys.


Well, they're two of the Bali guys. Terry practically lives there and AO did time there.

----------


## YeesipSam

Change of plan.

We've decided to postpone the trip to Bali until next year. Thanks for the replies, which have been noted for the proposed trip.

We are going to Taipei instead. A chillier option, I know.

Now, where was I...?

National Palace Museum.

Zhishin Garden.

Museum of Jade Art...etc...

----------


## kingwilly

Why?.

----------


## YeesipSam

It's complicated, I'll spare you the details.

If my post count is up, I'll pm you when the Bali trip is back on.

Cheers, Sam.

----------


## kingwilly

No worries.

----------


## Phuketrichard

wow, ur traveling to Bali and will be missing the most interesting parts of the island  ( UBUD , Besakih, Mt Batur, Tenganan, Lovina

----------


## katie23

I went to Bali in December last year and stayed in a hostel in Seminyak. There are some midrange hotels and boutique hotels in Seminyak and Legian.  There's a beach near Seminyak, which is quite okay and not as dirty as the Kuta beach.  The waters in Kuta beach are horrible. Everytime the wave would come in, it would bring a load of plastic rubbish.  Some of us in the water turned out to be eco-friendly and collected rubbish while playing with the surf. There are also lots of litter on the sand.  There's a nice boutique hotel across the Bali Bomb Memorial in Legian (forgot the name & didn't take pics as we were on a walking tour from Seminyak to Kuta Beach).  On our second day, we hired a taxi driver, paid him 650,000 Rp for a 14-hour trip to Ubud and the vicinity. During that day tour, we were able to see (in sequence): Pura Desa Batuan, Monkey Forest, Sukarno Center, Goa Gajah, Gunung Kawi, Tirtha Empul, Rice Terraces in Tegalalang. For Pura Desa Batuan and Sukarno Center, we didn't pay the entrance fees and just took pics outside. There are 100+ steps in Goa Gajah and Gunung Kawi, so be prepared for the climb. There are lots of hotels in Nusa Dua but most are pricey, I believe.  Hope this helps.

----------


## YeesipSam

Thanks for your tips. All noted.

----------


## boatboy

Going over myself for the first time but decided on Sanur.
As the beaches generally appear to be shite compared to Aus and many other parts of asia I got a Private Pool Villa for $80 a night instead which is more than I usually spend but still cheaper, including airfares than a holiday within driving distance from where I live in Qld.

If you are looking at ND, I to rejected it due to distance from anywhere, I was looking at this house for rent with pool for $55  

https://www.airbnb.com.au/rooms/285073?s=jnl_

----------


## halen

> Hello.
> 
> I am planning a trip to Bali in the next month or so, partly inspired by Terry's threads.
> 
> We would like to stay in a hotel near a beach, but beachlife/nightlife wont be a major factor in our holiday. We would like a mid-range hotel. We wont have our own transport.
> 
> I have been looking online, and here are some places we would like to visit, (unless they are badly shot down as tourist traps...);
> 
> Gunung Kawi ancient ruins.
> ...


Tirta Gangga Is an amazing place and i hope you will also have good time at other places. Don't forget to share your experience while you will be back.

----------

